# Ireland trail info



## RaggedEdge (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a dead weekend in Dublin in 2 weeks and want to ride if there are good trails. Any trail and good rental information would be appreciated. I can travel if needed.


----------



## RockyRoad2Dublin (Feb 5, 2012)

There are a couple within reach, and if you're driving, then 

Ballinastoe. 14km of fairly easy going trail. 50:50 mix of fire road and rock/root covered off road. The one I use most and I'm based in Dublin

Ballyhoura. 2.5 hours from Dublin with a mixed bag of trails so you can pick one or a few to suit yourself.
mountainbiking.ie

Ticknock. Closer to Dublin again, but much shorter than the others.
dublinmountains.ie

There's always a few lads around at these. Friendly bunch so say hello and you could even tag along with someone you meet down there.

Tried posting links but won't let me as a first post.

Enjoy!!


----------



## RaggedEdge (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I was able to find some info on those trails yesterday. Any suggestions on a place to rent a good bike?


----------



## RockyRoad2Dublin (Feb 5, 2012)

Just spotted you need hire info.
For ticknock, there is none.
At Ballinastoe, there is hire available but it's new and there's not much info on it. Try biking.ie, they have a page and contact details.
For BallyHoura, there are a few hire spots. Google it and you'll get a few results.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Biking.ie Will sort you out with there Range of Trek bikes


----------

